# Online Music Classes



## DavidLane (Jan 8, 2010)

I was wondering how many of you would be interested in teaching an online music class (either plain text, prerecorded video, or live video, your choice) for some money.
You teach on whatever topic(s) you want (as much or as little as you please) and set the price per student taking your class. Out of curiosity, how much would you be thinking of charging?


----------

